# CodeSys vs. Step 7/TIA



## mariob (15 August 2013)

Hallo,
mich interessiert einmal die Verbreitung von Codesys hier im Forum. Ich denke das Zeugs ist ganzschön auf dem Vormarsch. Mehrfachauswahl ist möglich, Tia beinhaltet ja mehr oder weniger Step 7, aber ich habe mal einen eigenen Punkt dafür vorgesehen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## L.T. (15 August 2013)

Hallo Mario,

die Umfrage ist ja vom Ansatz her gut gedacht, aber in meinen Augen fehlen noch ein paar Punkte:

1. Wir setzen z.B. CodeSys, Step7, TIA je nach Kundenwunsch ein. Und da sind wir bestimmt nicht alleine. Wäre also interessant in welcher Verteilung die Systeme eingesetzt werden (bei uns z.B. 90% Codesys)

2. Einsetzen und Zufriedenheit sind ja nicht unbedingt miteinander verknüpft. Es soll Leute geben die zwar TIA einsetzen, sich aber ne Freudenträne nicht verdrücken könnten, wenn Sie den gleichen Job mit CodeSys machen dürften/könnten (oder umgekehrt)

Gruß L.T.


----------



## MasterOhh (15 August 2013)

Soll ich TwinCAT mit zu CodeSys zählen, oder eher unter sonstige?


----------



## mariob (15 August 2013)

Naja,
Twincat ist ja eigentlich Codesys, ich denke schon das man das gelten lassen kann . Ja, und eigentlich muß man ja unterscheiden zwischen Verbreitung im Einsatz, der Menge an Programmierern und von mir aus Zufriedenheit. Es ist halt ein Versuch, für Verbesserungen kann man ja auch was eigenes machen, ich werde mich gerne dran beteiligen .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 August 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mich interessiert einmal die Verbreitung von Codesys hier im Forum. Ich denke das Zeugs ist ganzschön auf dem Vormarsch. Mehrfachauswahl ist möglich, Tia beinhaltet ja mehr oder weniger Step 7, aber ich habe mal einen eigenen Punkt dafür vorgesehen.



Hallo Mario,

was möchtest Du aus dieser Umfrage herauslesen?

Wir haben fast 10 mal mehr Siemens-Beiträge als CoDeSys.
Das ist ja schon mal ein Hinweis.

Twincat ist zwar mit CoDeSys verwandt, Beckhoff ist aber ein 
Systemanbieter wie Siemens oder B&R. Und die wollen Dir alles
liefern vom Sensor bis zum Bedienpanel.

Aus Sicht eines Programmierers sind Twincat und Codesys sehr,
ähnlich, aber hinsichtlich dem Gedanken der Austauschbarkeit 
der 1131 ist man m. E. mit "anderen" Codesys-Anbietern besser 
bedient.

Aber das Thema ist schon interessant, hatten wir ja auch schon
mal:

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/423...61131-codesys-programmierten-steuerungen.html


----------



## mariob (15 August 2013)

Hallo,
@Gerhard, rauslesen - garnix, nur mal so aus sportlichem Ehrgeiz und Interesse. Die Zahlen an der Anzahl der hiesigen Beiträge festmachen zu wollen ist wahrscheinlich genauso ungenau und verzerrt wie meine Umfrage. Bereits deshalb, weil Codesys ja nun deutlich jünger ist als Step7 und keinen(?) wirklichen Vorläufer hat.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 August 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Bereits deshalb, weil Codesys ja nun deutlich jünger ist als Step7


Codesys 1.0 von 1994
Step 7 1.0 von 1995


----------



## mariob (15 August 2013)

Hi Thomas,
so kann man sich täuschen . Trotzdem eine Leistung.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 August 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> ... Die Zahlen an der Anzahl der hiesigen Beiträge festmachen zu wollen ist wahrscheinlich genauso ungenau und verzerrt wie meine Umfrage...



OK OK, für die letzte 6 Monate ist das Bild ein ganz anderes :

Beiträge *Simatic* in den letzte 6 Monaten: *500*
(Art: Beiträge; Datum  ist nach dem  16.02.2013; Forum: Simatic, Alle, Step 5, Step 7, TIA, Sonstiges auch in Unterforen)

Beiträge *Beckhoff - CoDeSys* in den letzte 6 Monaten: *430*
(Art: Beiträge; Datum  ist nach dem  16.02.2013; Forum  =  Beckhoff - CoDeSys - IEC61131 auch in Unterforen)

Edit: sorry, das ist Mist. Die Suche ist auf 500 Einträge begrenzt ... Danke olliew

Wird nur der vergangene Monat betrachtet, ergibt sich *250* zu *73*.


----------



## mnuesser (15 August 2013)

hm irgendwas stimmt bei deiner Beitragsbestimmung nicht Gerhard,
ich schaue häufig in beide Foren, und es sind immer bedeutend weniger neue Beiträge im Beckhoff Forum....

Kann das was mit der splittung im Step7 bereich zu tuen haben?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 August 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> hm irgendwas stimmt bei deiner Beitragsbestimmung nicht Gerhard,
> ich schaue häufig in beide Foren, und es sind immer bedeutend weniger neue Beiträge im Beckhoff Forum....
> 
> Kann das was mit der splittung im Step7 bereich zu tuen haben?



Keine Ahnung, wie da gezählt wird .

Ich habe so gesucht (einmal Simatic, einam Beckhoff):


----------



## olliew (15 August 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Beiträge *Simatic* in den letzte 6 Monaten: *500*
> (Art: Beiträge; Datum  ist nach dem  16.02.2013; Forum: Simatic, Alle, Step 5, Step 7, TIA, Sonstiges auch in Unterforen)



Für die letzte 3 Monate sind es immer noch 500. Die Suche zeigt einfach max. 500 Ergebnisse an.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 August 2013)

olliew schrieb:


> Für die letzte 3 Monate sind es immer noch 500. Die Suche zeigt einfach max. 500 Ergebnisse an.



Danke. Wird nur der vergangene Monat betrachtet, ergibt sich 250 zu 73.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 August 2013)

Ich war immer so der Meinung: CoDeSys ist SCL/ST, S7 Basis kann das nicht, Prof nur über die Krücke AWL. Nun kommt mit TIAP SCL/ST sogar für die 1200er. Könnte also auch bei Siemens ein Standard werden. Die 1500er scheint wohl auch nun endlich das Problem Aktualdatenverlust angegangen zu haben, 3S hatte dies wohl schon bei V3.x vor Siemens im Auge.

btw: hab mit CoDeSys außer hier im Forum als Mitleser nichts am Auge, kenne SCL/ST von TIAP erstmal nur vom Wunsch her, endlich diese KOP/FUP/AWL-s.......e loszuwerden.


----------



## Fritzen (28 August 2013)

Hallo,

wir haben im Werk hauptsächlich Simatic porgrammierbare Steuerungen, aktuell noch kein TIA.
Beckhoff/ CoDeSys gibt es auch schon, allerdings nur wenigen und nur für Steuerungsfunktionen die mit anderen Anbietern schlecht oder gar nicht realisierbar sind (z.B. Schnelläuferpresse 1500 Takte/ min).

Zu der Anzahl der Beiträge: um über eine Steuerung zu diskutieren hat man meistens ein Problem oder eine Frage? Auch daher können die Zahl der Beiträge varieren, auch deshalb weil CoDeSys eine bedeutend höhere Einstiegsschwelle besitz als SIMATIK S7!

Zum Thema FUP/KOP/AWL, bitte nicht vergessen, dass in einer Werkinstandhaltung nicht nur Ingenieure oder Techniker sitzen. Ich habe in meiner "Karriere" schon manche überflüssig komplizierte Software gesehen (Hol mich Programme, ob mit Absicht oder nicht).
Solide in FUP programmiert wo es geht und die Produktion rennt.

Gruss Fritz


----------



## mariob (29 August 2013)

Naja,
als Freund von AWL muß ich sagen das es auch hinreichend Beispiele gibt wo FUP einfach nicht reicht und AWL prinzipiell sogar deutlich übersichtlicher sein kann. Das gilt selbstverständlich auch für die anderen textbasierten Nichtmausschubseroberflächen.
Insgesamt ist es schon interessant das sich Codesys doch recht breitgemacht hat. In Bezug auf die Probleme mit Tia bin ich da schon auf die weitere Entwicklung gespannt. Nicht das Tia nicht funktioniert, aber in meinen Augen scheitert die Grundidee an sich selbst, es gibt keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, und ein Spezialist, der dafür richtig funktioniert ist zumindest mir lieber.

Gruß
Mario

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 August 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> ... Insgesamt ist es schon interessant das sich Codesys doch recht breitgemacht hat. In Bezug auf die Probleme mit Tia bin ich da schon auf die weitere Entwicklung gespannt. Nicht das Tia nicht funktioniert, aber in meinen Augen scheitert die Grundidee an sich selbst, es gibt keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, und ein Spezialist, der dafür richtig funktioniert ist zumindest mir lieber.



Ja, aber wenn ich da das hier lese:  


RMTH schrieb:


> Hi,  wer einen Umstieg auf TwinCAT 3 (3.1) plant wird ev. Unterstützung bei diversen Problemen benötigen. Akktuell haben wir jede Menge Probleme an Beckhoff gemeldet und Workarounds für bekannte Probleme erarbeitet.  Wir können bei folgenden Themen in Verbindung mit Tc3 helfen: Architektur / Design Connectivity (.net per ADS) Safety Antriebstechnik (Beckhoff, Siemens, Lenze) Inbetriebnahme und Fehlersuche ...



ist es im CoDeSys-Umfeld kaum anders.

Anscheinend wird über a) überall mit Wasser gekocht und b) mit heisser Nadel genäht


----------



## mariob (29 August 2013)

Klar Gerhard,
sonst wäre ja auch die Spannung völlig raus.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MasterOhh (29 August 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn ich da das hier lese:
> ............................................................
> 
> ist es im CoDeSys-Umfeld kaum anders.
> ...



Die Frage ist ja, in welchen Bereichen die Probleme angesiedelt sind. Wenn schon das Design der Software (TIA) so ausgelegt ist, das ich immer einen 24" Monitor dabei haben muss, brauch ist garnicht erst weiter gucken. Herr RMTH hätte ja etwas mehr Blicken lassen können, was für Probleme er meint. Klar Codesys und TwinCAT sind bei weitem nicht Fehlerfrei. Aber bei einem Programmiertool das es einem z.B. erlaubt Matlab oder c++ Module in eine Steuerung einzubinden, so ziehmlich alle Busprotokolle beherrscht etc. pp. darf meiner ansicht nach in seiner ersten Lebensphase auch etwas Anfälliger sein, als eine Programmiersoftware die immernoch nicht mit dem "Neuland" SCL/ST vernünftig klar kommt ......

Dafür gibt es ja dann immer die Early Adopter, die das Produkt dann in 1-2 Jahren zur Marktreife führen


----------

